# my day



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Today is turninig out to be a good day,my lunch hour came quick ! on my way to pay for my screen,reached 100 posts,and became a silver supporter.not bad for a monday


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

And folks call today Blue Monday! Congrats on your purchases. Enjoy!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks bryan! i've been meaning to be a supporter for a bit now since i've gotten so much information fro HTS
and its members !


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear you. I've been an avid member on Audioholics for years, but have gotten so much advice from HTS I figured its time I started paying back.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds like a great day. Now have some fun!


----------

